# Are two poodles better than one?



## Countryboy

My standard line is that two Poodles are only moderately more of a pain in the neck than one. So ya might as well go for both! 

But seriously, two Poodles WILL get along. Maybe it'll take a while, or maybe not . . . but I think u'll hear no real horror stories from the rest of us MPS people in the forum. 

The biggest advantage to me *temporarily with 6 year-old litter brothers* arrives at dinnertime. There is nooooo more 'picky eating'! Both bowls just disappear. 

One thing to think of tho, is transportation. Can u fit two dogs and the rest of the family in yr vehicle...


----------



## Skye

I LOVE having two poodles. This is my experience/opinion for what it's worth! LOL

I have two rescues. We adopted Auggie, a male mini, when he was six months old. When he was about 9 months old, we adopted a 1.5 year old toy, Mimi. 

Mimi came from a puppy mill situation, along with another 114 dogs. I was told it was not a TERRIBLE or really bad situation. She must have been taken care of somewhat, because she was pretty much housebroken. She just had to learn the ropes at a new house. The poor thing did have whipworms, (nasty) so we had to treat both dogs. Her temperament, though, is so nice. She has been an angel with my 2 young kids, 6 & 3, and she follows me EVERYWHERE. I adore her. She is a little shy/cautious with strangers, but not aggressive. She IS terrified of her crate. She's not in it much here. Both dogs sleep on our bed.

Now, Auggie is moderately active/busy mind/sometimes a total goofball. He needs exercise and mental stimulation more than Mimi. Mimi is pretty laid back, and a short walk or chasing the ball a few times is all she needs. 

Now, I would HIGHLY recommend a slightly older dog that is at least basically housebroken. I thought my poodles would play more together, but Auggie is a little bigger and more active than Mimi. If they are about the same size, that should be much better.

It's no problem to feed them/let them out at the same time. Spending one on one time for training is important, and it can be tough. Mimi walked pretty well on a leash, but Auggie needs more work and does much better alone. So I do best to walk him, then come back for Mimi, though I hate leaving one behind!

Everyone has a different experience, but I would recommend looking for a rescue. One that is a little bit older than the pup you have, but still young. Two to three years seems ideal! 

Good luck!


----------



## Rowan

I'm also a big advocate of having more than one dog because dogs are social creatures. Sure, they love their humans but they thrive on hanging out with their own kind. I don't feel so bad when I leave for work in the mornings, or have to run errands knowing my three will entertain each other while I'm gone.

I'm also an advocate of adult dog rescue. (Two of mine were seniors and the most recent was 5.5 years old.) For starters, it's an easier adjustment for both you and the existing dog because let's face it, puppies can be overwhelming and a lot of work. Adult dogs are also work, but they're generally housetrained and their temperament is more obvious (except in high-stress shelter situations). 

So I say go for it! Look around for a 2-5 year old adult poodle. I'm sure if you let the rescues know what you want, they can match you up with some potentials. *Sookster *and *3Dogs *both adopted from *Carolina Poodle Rescue,* and I believe both requested certain temperaments (etc.) and were thus shown a handful of poodles from which to choose. 

Good luck!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Yes!2 is much better!


----------



## liljaker

*2 poodles*

Yes, I am thinking that once Sunny becomes sunny :sun: I may do the same -- we'll see. I am continuing on slow steps here, but am optimistic a month from now he will be more comfortable with all the "creature comforts" we have around here that he did not have at home.......


----------



## outwest

I think two dogs are better than one, but I have a spoo and a whippet. You don't have to get a second spoo. You could try another dog that doesn't shed since your husband has allergies or get a mini. Two spoos is a lot of grooming, but if you have the time and inclination or the bucks to pay for it, it can be fun to have two of them!


----------



## CurlyDog

My only limitations:

1. Do I have the first one sufficiently trained?
2. Can I afford the grooming, vet bills and boarding/dog walking?

Usually I only care about the first question! LOL


----------



## Panda

We only have 1 dog, a miniature poodle, however I can't wait to get another! I want either a standard poodle or another miniature (hopefully a large one again). Go for it, 2 dogs isn't that much more hassle than 1, i guess its just the grooming of 2 large dogs that would take time, it takes me hours to bathe, dry and groom Panda and he is only a mini, I would probably opt for very short hair cuts if I had more than 1 standard


----------



## tokipoke

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for your advice. I got my dog from a Poodle Rescue so I know there are lots of wonderful dogs in rescue situations. My concern with getting a second dog is my fear having a second one will make my dog too hyper or competitive (for food, treats, etc). I don't want the wrong energy level influencing him in a negative way. I think the best bet would be to get an older dog, at least 6 months to 1-2 years instead of a puppy. Puppies are SO cute and I love them but they ARE a lot of work. The rescue has poodles mixes such as schnoodles, cockapoos, bichon-poos, etc so I know there will be a dog for me. I regret not adopting a 2 year old mini months ago, before I had adopted my dog, because he had a wonderful personality. I will be on the lookout for another one but I won't rush it in order to find a good match for me.


----------



## Poodle Lover

TWo poodles are better than one and I am definitely a multiple dog person. But, while two are twice the joy, they are twice the work, twice the training, twice the money for feeding, grooming, vet bills, flea meds, etc. The decision to add a second do shouldn't be taken lightly. Best of luck to you with your decision.


----------



## tokipoke

I volunteered for the Poodle Rescue today, to groom the rescue dogs. I was very excited to showcase my poodle grooming skills, but that quickly went downhill (not my skills, but my motivation!). There was more than twelve people there, all paired off. I requested if I could groom my own dog. Out of ALL the dogs, -I- got THE MOST difficult dog ever. I've groomed biters and dramaqueens before, but this dog was different. He was really horrendous on the table. Did not let me do ANYTHING. Tried to viciously bite when I tried to pluck his ears, clip his nails, shave his legs, shave his feet/pads, cut some of his topknot - he hated EVERYTHING! I kept working with him because I was determined to get him groomed. I waited for the instructor to finish telling the other volunteers what to do; I told her I needed help with my dog. She tried to shave his face and he was NOT having it. The dog had already bit me through a muzzle and he would try to claw up your arm if you held it's front legs up (when trying to clip the sanitary area). She told me he needed to be drugged or groomed by a vet, and that he had some deep issues to work through. I felt really defeated. 

To perk myself up, I went and visited some standards up for adoption. I interacted with a jet black standard boy who was beautiful, but on the shy side. I took him out to get to know his personality and he seemed cautious and aloof. I eventually let him come near me and laid on the love! He wouldn't leave me alone after that and followed me around the enclosure. So cute! Just not sure how we would fare in a house with another dog and two cats. I put him back in his kennel and he had such a sad face as I walked away. Then I visited some 5 week old standard poodle pups. They were so adorable and acting like little piranhas biting your shoes! I held and played with them a bit then headed home. 

After seeing all the adoption dogs, instead of wanting another dog, it just made me appreciate the dog I already have! I have the greatest dog in the world! And I should enjoy it. My yearning to have another dog is put on hold for now. Unless, I come across one just like my dog. When I first laid eyes him and interacted with him before adopting, I had a gut feeling "This is my dog" - which I did not get from the other dogs I saw today.


----------



## schpeckie

Hi Tokipoke and :welcome: to forum! When my poodle passed away last year after 18 years of love, I always dreamed that the next time I would get 2 poodles. When I got the call from the breeder that she had 2 toy female black poodles, I was in heaven! Sure, it is twice the work, training, supplies, ect. but I cherish everyday how lucky I am to have these girls in my life. I am not married and have no children, so these are my babies! If you find another dog that fits into your life - go for it. I'm sure Leroy would love a playmate!


----------



## JE-UK

I've toyed with the idea of a second poodle, but holding back for now.

I was really struck by something that a woman in our agility training told me. She (now) has two Standards, and they are both lovely dogs, and she loves them dearly. Previously, though, she had a single Standard, and she said (wistfully) that the bond with a single dog was completely different (more intense) than the bond she has with her two current dogs. Something to think about, anyway.


----------



## papoodles

Hi Je-UK,
We have two standards at the moment, and next year one more will join our home, thus restoring the poodle # status quo .I wouldn't worrry about there being a difference in bonding/attachment -I haven't found it so, rather, I found that there are dogs that need a more intense one- on- one interaction, and then there are others that are happy to be 'their own person' .
For my Missy, the sun rises and sets on me no matter who else is around, dogs or people, it makes no difference, she is just always focused on me; Harley is very independent and happy, and does what SHE wants to do.
Our Zack ( d.3/7/11) was the most sensitive dog, and extremely focused on people, and preferring all of us to his doggy housemates.
But they had a wonderful time playing with each other and being in a pack gave them a chance to be in their own doggy world, and not too lonely when we weren't around.


----------



## Chagall's mom

papoodles said:


> Hi Je-UK,
> We have two standards at the moment, and next year one more will join our home, thus restoring the poodle # status quo .I wouldn't worrry about there being a difference in bonding/attachment -I haven't found it so, rather, I found that there are dogs that need a more intense one- on- one interaction, and then there are others that are happy to be 'their own person' .
> For my Missy, the sun rises and sets on me no matter who else is around, dogs or people, it makes no difference, she is just always focused on me; Harley is very independent and happy, and does what SHE wants to do.
> Our Zack ( d.3/7/11) was the most sensitive dog, and extremely focused on people, and preferring all of us to his doggy housemates.
> But they had a wonderful time playing with each other and being in a pack gave them a chance to be in their own doggy world, and not too lonely when we weren't around.


You just answered so well the question that looms in my mind about adding a second poodle; would Chagall still love me over and above all others? Me thinks "yes!" Now, please share your secret in getting a husband to shake his head affirmatively to adding another poodle!:heh:


----------



## Rowan

Chagall's mom said:


> You just answered so well the question that looms in my mind about adding a second poodle; would Chagall still love me over and above all others? Me thinks "yes!" Now, please share your secret in getting a husband to shake his head affirmatively to adding another poodle!:heh:


I think poodles are inherently "people" dogs versus "dog" dogs. Whenever I take my three out and about, they're more interested in the people than the dogs we encounter. _Always_. Alex was a year old when Pippin joined us and he didn't change one bit. (I don't think he views himself as a dog.) Pippin is also very into his humans, as is Merlin. But they also enjoy hanging with their brothers, and will play together if I'm busy. 

I've only met one poodle who was _somewhat _of a dog poodle, but I feel he's an exception.  

That's one of the many reasons I chose the breed. I didn't want of those dog-obsessed breeds. I wanted a dog that would focus on _me_. I think most of your intelligent breeds (Poodles, Border Collies, GSDs, etc.) fall into this category.


----------



## papoodles

Ahh, Chagall's mom- choosing the best bred husband is more important than choosing the best bred poodle.
It means everything..
xoxox


----------



## Trillium

Having more then one poodle is wonderful. Its fun to see the interaction they all have together and seeing them play together is so much fun. As for the attachment thing my poodles are all very attached to me and my family in fact Betty Jo especially is my shadow.


----------



## Chagall's mom

papoodles said:


> Ahh, Chagall's mom- choosing the best bred husband is more important than choosing the best bred poodle.
> It means everything..
> xoxox


:amen:


----------



## tokipoke

Now that I've read all your comments, I must admit... I keep thinking about the black standard I saw yesterday. I was flattered he kept following me everywhere. Since poodles are people-dogs, do they get jealous in a multiple poodle household?

I've been walking my dog in the mornings and evenings, and I'm strict with him (like telling him to sit when he needs to, not to beg for food, etc) - you would think he's worn out or would want a break from me! But when I got home from volunteering yesterday, my husband told me he was woken up by Leroy CRYING in his crate. He let him out, but he didn't need to use the bathroom. He just sat next to the front door looking out the window CRYING his head off. He said it was so loud and wouldn't stop. He went to go out to work in the garage and he said he kept crying again, so he just put a leash on him, attached it to himself and let him walk around with him in the garage and in the house. It is really odd to me to hear that his separation anxiety is worse! I thought all the walks and training would make him more secure with himself, in addition to him being 9, almost 10 months now! He used to cry when I would leave the house but for 10-15 minutes. But this time it was for hours. I commented how Leroy follows me everywhere in the house to my friend, she said her dog (not a poodle) would do the same thing but stopped at 10 months. Mine still follows me even if I get up to go to the bathroom which is only a couple feet away.

I do wonder how his separation anxiety would change if we had another dog. My husband says it's worse because I'm not working and he gets so much attention. My husband also works from home so when I'm not there, there is always someone there. Also, it will not help when I do start work on Tuesday that I can take him to work with me! I don't mind that he's a velcro poodle but he gets very upset when he thinks I'm "leaving" him.


----------



## Rowan

tokipoke said:


> Now that I've read all your comments, I must admit... I keep thinking about the black standard I saw yesterday. I was flattered he kept following me everywhere. Since poodles are people-dogs, do they get jealous in a multiple poodle household? Not at all. I'm not one to believe dogs experience "jealousy," but I get your meaning. They seem to thrive on having canine company and easily maintain their bond with their humans. I try to interact with all three of mine equally so as not to encourage competition for my attention or time. And each of mine interact with me in a different way. Like people, they each have unique personalities.
> ...
> I do wonder how his separation anxiety would change if we had another dog. My husband says it's worse because I'm not working and he gets so much attention. My husband also works from home so when I'm not there, there is always someone there. Also, it will not help when I do start work on Tuesday that I can take him to work with me! I don't mind that he's a velcro poodle but he gets very upset when he thinks I'm "leaving" him.


I feel much better leaving mine alone when I go to work. They're never truly "alone" because I have three and dogs, whether human or dog focused, are pack animals. I know they sleep most of the day, or play based on the toys strewn across the floor. They sleep a lot even when I'm home. Their active hours are from my return until we go to bed. 

I'm obsessed with that black standard poodle after you mentioned him in another thread! I love the black boys and he sounds like a sweet boy. I vote you give him a trial period in your home.


----------



## tokipoke

Rowan, the black one is named "Big Boy." He is JET black and has a very dainty, elegant air about him. He's such a sweetheart and latches onto any kind of attention. I am not sure how old he is, maybe 1 year old? He has all his adult teeth and he's not fixed! I think he was a show dog at one point from the way he stands. His face was freshly shaved so of course it warranted lots of kisses from me on his muzzle! I'm going to bring Leroy to the rescue tomorrow to see how he responds to some of the rescue dogs.


----------



## Rowan

tokipoke said:


> Rowan, the black one is named "Big Boy." He is JET black and has a very dainty, elegant air about him. He's such a sweetheart and latches onto any kind of attention. I am not sure how old he is, maybe 1 year old? He has all his adult teeth and he's not fixed! I think he was a show dog at one point from the way he stands. His face was freshly shaved so of course it warranted lots of kisses from me on his muzzle! I'm going to bring Leroy to the rescue tomorrow to see how he responds to some of the rescue dogs.


Was this Poodle Rescue of Houston? I can't even look at him as he'd end up on a transport to northern VA. I love black, male dogs and have a soft spot for the shy ones.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

My two cents is I couldn't imagine not having my two, and they go together SO well that I can't imagine how the other would be without their BFF!


----------



## tokipoke

Rowan said:


> Was this Poodle Rescue of Houston? I can't even look at him as he'd end up on a transport to northern VA. I love black, male dogs and have a soft spot for the shy ones.


Yes it's at PRH! He's not listed on their website. There's a lady that breeds and shows dogs who evacuated the TX fires, and she brought all her dogs with her. Someone said there was "50 show dogs" on the premises. That's a lot of dogs! I can't believe they could all be hers. But either way, the black one is one of hers (I think) and up for adoption. She didn't bring all her dogs to put up for adoption btw, just to escape the fires, just so happens this ones up for grabs.

There's a beautiful parti poodle also up for adoption but EXTREMELY shy. A volunteer told me she couldn't even get near him.


----------



## Countryboy

Rowan said:


> I vote you give him a trial period in your home.


Seconded!


----------



## Indiana

I have two Standards, and they are awesome! One thing you might consider though, is that they are puppies for well over a year of age and there will be a LOT of rough-housing in your house, and some play barking, when you have two. This is good because they will get a lot more exercise together, than one alone, and be great company for each other. On the other hand, unless you and your hubbie don't mind puppy hijinks like that, it can get a bit chaotic. Also you can't run with your Standard until they're about 10 months old so the puppy might slow you down with your older dog, unless you don't mind that. I'm new to this forum, but those are my tips learned from experience! Hope it all goes well, I don't regret having two in the slightest, they're wonderful.


----------



## peppersb

Hi Tokipoke,

I think Big Boy's for you! For what it is worth, I just love having 2 poodles. Two dogs that live together form a relationship with each other and interact in ways that are entirely different from dog park play. It is really fun to watch. 

In my experience, you can't really tell how the two dogs will get along based on a first meeting. It is better to rely on your own assessment of the dog's temperament and it sounds like you are doing that. If the rescue place will let you do a trial, I think that would be best--and allow at least a week. 

I just got a puppy and my 11 year old standard boy would have nothing to do with her for two days. But on the third day, he allowed her to sit right next to him and over the next week she completely won him over. Now they are absolutely best of friends as you can see in the photos below. He has some separation anxiety, and I think having another dog at home when I leave makes it better. He also seems so much younger and happier since litte Cammie joined our household. 

I have heard it said that if you want 2 puppies, it is best to wait until the first one in 6 to 12 months old. That way you can get them well started on training and they will focus on you. Sounds like you are at the perfect time to get another dog, and I do think that having 2 that are not too far apart in age is ideal. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## tokipoke

peppersb, your dogs are so cute! Cammie reminds me of Leroy so much! For an 11 year old to get along with a puppy is something else!


----------



## peppersb

Thanks Tokipoke. Cammie and Leroy do look quite a bit alike. When I see how much she loves having a poodle-buddy, it makes me think Leroy would love it too. Watching Cammie and Bob play is a real delight. Also fun to see how she learns from him--unfortunately, the bad things he does as well as the good!

When I got Cammie, I never thought that they would enjoy each other as much as they do, given the large age difference. I was planning to get another puppy when Cammie was 6 to 12 months old. Now I'm not so sure I'll do that. Haven't decided yet for sure, but I'd hate to have all of Cammie's attention diverted to a new pup, leaving Bob as the odd man out. On the other hand, maybe Bob would like to take a less active role and watch two pups play.


----------



## Rowan

Tokiepoke:

I saw the Parti Poodle on the webpage but with no picture (it says "camera shy"). 

Big Boy sounds like a sweet dog. I've had five poodles in all. The first two were purchased as puppies from a breeder and I've introduced three separate rescue dogs into my home. All three were sight unseen, with the most recent coming from a known breeder. I've been fortunate in that I've had no major problems within my trio, and I do have a somewhat temperamental boy. The 14.5 year old blind diabetic caused the most "trouble" because he thought he was in charge! LOL Given time, dogs can overcome anything. And if you set the standard, most dogs will settle into your home and they'll get along. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Big Boy and that he somehow ends up in your home.


----------



## minipoodlelover

I've been following this thread with interest, and thank you to all who contributed to it. 

Tokiepoke, I hope you get Big Boy. I have my eye on a rescue, too, but my breeder recommended I wait until my puppy is 6 months old. It sounds like lots of people here have more than one dog, and they inspire me! Rooting for you to take the plunge!!


----------



## Dallasminis

Two poodles are fabulous...they play together and keep each other company if you cannot be around. Their antics are great entertainment and they are fun to walk together. 

They are double the food, grooming and vet fees, so be prepared, it is costly! But if you can do it, then DO IT...life is better with two poodles! Be sure to let the rescue folks know your situation so you get a good match for your present poodle and your family....
Good Luck!


----------



## tokipoke

I went to the Poodle Rescue today. Brought Leroy with me to check out some rescue dogs. I had someone bring out Big Boy in the same enclosure. He was just as cute as I remembered him to be! But...

The two dogs didn't really hit it off. I'm not sure if this had to do with Leroy being in a new environment or what. He was more concerned with me and the person assisting me. Big Boy however kept following Leroy around and around and around... while Leroy kept walking away to avoid him. At one point Leroy did try to play but then Big Boy seemed confused and didn't pick up on the play cues that well. It's noteworthy that Big Boy is not fixed so maybe this influences their interaction. 

It was suggested that maybe Leroy would get along better with a female dog, so they brought out a sweet little brown standard girl, who had HUGE nipples. She was a breeder dog. They brought her out and she was immediately attached to the other person's hip while Leroy was worried about me. They didn't interact with each other. 

I picked out another dog to see how Leroy would react. This time it was a mini white poodle. She was BEAUTIFUL! They brought her outside and as soon as I let Leroy out, he was very bouncy and playful and super interested in her, but she wanted NOTHING to do with him. She was frightened and kept running away which made Leroy more excited. We put her up because she was getting so scared. So now minis are out of the list! Leroy is so lanky and clumsy that I feel he would hurt a smaller dog.

I tried one last dog who looked really sweet (that I first saw on Saturday). He was a poodle mix, medium size dog; maybe a cockapoo. They brought him out and I realized this boy was also not fixed. Leroy was enthusiastic and playful with him, but the little dog wasn't as playful back. He was more tense and his body language was rigid with a square and puffed out chest. I felt like he wasn't sure how to play but would resort to attacking if he felt intimidated. 

After reviewing all the dogs, I'm not too sure Big Boy will fit with Leroy's personality. I think Leroy definitely needs a dog his size or bigger, and that he would get along better with a female dog. As I was driving home, I realized that all the dogs Leroy gets along with superbly at the dog park (nonstop playing, face licking, jovial silliness) are all female!

Here's a pic of Big Boy:


----------



## peppersb

I am surprised that there are so many available poodles. I'm on the east coast, and people here have to look hard to find a good rescue poodle.

Sounds like you are faced with a hard decision. As I mentioned previously, my boy Bob's first reaction to my new puppy was not positive at all, but now they are best of friends. I do think it is hard to tell based on one meeting.

I got Bob, a black spoo, when he was 4 from someone who came to the local dog park looking for a home for him. At that time, I had Sophie, an 8 year old black spoo. Of course, I wanted to make sure that Sophie would like Bob before agreeing to adopt him. I told Bob's owner that I would do a trial visit. Well Sophie did not like Bob at all. And Bob peed in the house, pooped in the house and stole butter from the counter. So I didn't like him much either. I told his owner I was not interested. But his owner was a professional salesman and he knew what he was doing. He acknowledged that we had had a bad day and suggested that we try again tomorrow. Not sure why, but I said ok. Well the next day, when Bob arrived, Sophie greeted him by going into play posture. They played and she seemed to like him. He didn't pee or poop in the house and I had learned to keep the butter in the refrigerator. So when his owner came to get him, I said we might be interested. I think we had one more trial day, and then Bob came to stay. Bob and Sophie never had the kind of delight in each other that I see with Bob and Cammie. But they got along just fine. 

I'm hardly an expert on this. But I just don't think that a first meeting in a little enclosure is a good predictor one way or the other of what it is going to be like to have these two dogs living together. My guess is that two young poodles would adjust to each other very well, assuming that they are both good dogs to start with. Would the rescue people let you take Big Boy home for a trial period?

Do let us know what you decide. I think having two poodles is just wonderful. Getting two when they are still young and adaptable sounds like the prefect situation. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Countryboy

tokipoke said:


> The two dogs didn't really hit it off. I'm not sure if this had to do with Leroy being in a new environment or what. He was more concerned with me and the person assisting me. Big Boy however kept following Leroy around and around and around... while Leroy kept walking away to avoid him. At one point Leroy did try to play but then Big Boy seemed confused and didn't pick up on the play cues that well. It's noteworthy that Big Boy is not fixed so maybe this influences their interaction.


I dunno, hon. I wouldn't really expect two dogs to get their play 'in sync' for a while. On a first meeting there are soooo many things influencing their interaction. Strange place, strange dog, strange people . . . all kinds of things. U won't know how the dogs will ultimately react together until u give them some time . . . like a month or so. 

Me?? I would pick the dog I wanted. Not so much the one that Leroy 'wants'/'seems to get along with'. The worst that can happen is that u will wind up with two dogs who kind of do their own thing. 

And even if they ignore each other most of the time, they certainly will play chase with each other in an open field. And they certainly will 'feint' with each other. With two dogs together for enuf time . . . that's a given.

Will the feinting lead to play fighting?? Probably. *Just hope that two Standards don't get to wrestling in yr living room! lol* Will they curl up together?? . . all wrapped up with each other?? Well, maybe. U just never know . . . really. 

It would be great to arrange things to be just perfect. Best of luck with that, eh?


----------



## Rowan

I agree with *Countryboy* and *peppersb*. Dogs aren't going to get along immediately. Like humans, they too need some adjustment time. Plus, dogs in rescue, no matter now nice the facilities and the staff, are often anxious and insecure. Dogs in a dog park or out and about with their owners are secure, confident and well-adjusted to their environment. It's like comparing apples and oranges. 

When I brought Merlin home, a retired, still intact stud dog, he tried to hump my other two. There was no playing, no instant connections...nothing. A couple of days later, they were fast friends. Merlin still doesn't know what a toy is but he enjoys his companions. (And he's now neutered.)

I take it as a GOOD sign when two dogs meet and there's no fighting. The fact Big Boy followed Leroy around is a good sign. He showed interest and didn't hide in a corner. I do think Big Boy being intact probably impacted Leroy's reaction. Intact males can be annoying with their humping, etc. LOL 

Don't give up on this sweet, sweet boy or any of the others. Dogs don't bond instantly. I wish they did, but I've never seen it happen with my rescues. I just hoped for dogs with similar energy levels and neutral temperaments, and I've been lucky!  Would the rescue allow you to take him home for a trial run? On average, it takes dogs approximately 2-3 weeks to adjust to a new environment and a new schedule. But the good news is that they _do _adjust, and will act like they've been there for years.


----------



## tokipoke

Thank you all for your encouragement! I just need to get my husband on board for another dog! lol He went out of town one weekend and I said how I was going to visit the puppies at the rescue. He came back into town and said how he was almost sure he'd find a puppy at home. He says he doesn't want a second dog yet he does wonder what it would be like. Many of our friends are multiple dog households. Our good friends have six, and they suggested we get three lol. They said "At least two can be active together if one is lower energy." 

I'll look into seeing if the rescue will do a trial period, but it might be tough to add a new dog right now when I've just started working. The talk about how the first meeting not going that well reminds me of when I added a second cat to a single cat household. My female cat was about 6 months at the time we decided to add a 9 week old male kitten. She was FURIOUS. She was so angry and hissed at him all the way home (we took her with us to pick him up). We brought both of them into the house and she immediately wanted to kill him. I'm not sure if she LITERALLY wanted to do it, but she jumped him and bit him, wrestled with him really hard, had him flipped over where his head was near her hind legs and she had him in a bear hug while on her back and bunny kicking him in the head repeatedly while making the MOST AWFUL ANGRY cat noises I've ever heard. I was so appalled and distraught. It took her a month to accept him and even then we supervised them together and eventually trusted them more and more to be alone. She tolerates him now and will cuddle with him and clean him... until he's had enough and bugs her and then she runs off angry and hissing lol.

Sooooooo.... I will give Leroy and Big Boy a second chance!


----------



## tokipoke

peppersb, Poodle Rescue of Houston has SO many poodle and poodle mixes up for adoption. Some aren't even listed on the website fast enough! They are a great rescue with a very nice facility. They've got four black standard pups up for adoption if anyone is interested!


----------



## papoodles

Did you say "Houston" ???? Poodles for adoption???Hmmm..my sweet mother-in-law and both my sisters -in-law live there...don't be tempting me! 
Hmmm..how fast can I get there??
Pining in NJ...


----------



## tokipoke

Yes Houston! They are pup crazy over there right now...

Four black standard pups, three maltese pups, six poodle mix pups, three toy parti poodles (so cute btw, all huddled up together!), and an australian shepherd-poodle mix who is super adorable. I'm almost tempted to adopt him myself!


----------



## spoospirit

_Tokipoke, I keep going back to your post #21. You say that your dog is around 9-10 months old and has suddenly increased his display of separation anxiety. This is a time when spoos go through a second fear stage in their development. I can't help but wonder if this is what is going on with him.

I am thinking that you might want to work through this with him first before introducing a second dog in the house. It can be a delicate time and he will need you to help him work through his fears in a confident way so that you will have a well rounded adult when he matures.

As much as I love each of my spoos individually, I love having more than one. They aren't any less attached to me, yet have the added benefit of having a companion to run with and play in a way that people cannot. Yes, they vie for a attention, but it isn't hard to handle that. I give them equal attention, hugs, kissed, belly rubs, etc. When it is time for the next one, I have the first one go lay down with a favorite toy or bone. They know that this is the routine and accept it just fine. Sometimes I do a double, hugging, petting and giving out lovin' with one on each side of me.

I would encourage you to adopt a friend for your dog, and I wouldn't let him pick his new friend. Anytime that a new animal is introduced into an existing pack, there is most likely going to be some tension. How you handle that will go a long way toward helping them adjust to one another. Eventually, they should become best friends unless there is a temperament problem with one or both of them. Also, I would think that rescue personnel would be helping you pick the right temperament to compliment the one your dog has.

I wish you the best in your search for a second poodle._


----------



## tokipoke

spoospirit, does the second fear stage happen with dogs around 9-10 months? Is it normal? He's really well-adjusted, loves people, loves dogs, loves cats - UNTIL, he thinks I'm "leaving" him. Then he's a wreck. There's been times I'll leave the dog park to go use the bathroom; he could be full out playing on the other side and he'll look up and see me walk away. He'll stop what he's doing to follow me. I tell him him to stay and as I'm leaving he's following me along the fence. I ask someone in the dog park if they can keep an eye on him. When I come back, they tell me he just stands in front of the fence crying and pacing back and forth. He'll come to the person when they call him, but then he's really worried about where I went. I come back and he's extra clingy, he doesn't leave me out of his sight, and leans and rubs his head on me to pet him like a cat!

I started work today and left him at home. I crate him during the day when no one is around. I don't want him getting into trouble when I'm not there, plus he just sleeps all day. I came home from work today and he acted like he hadn't seen me in forever. Did the whole leaning, rubbing his head all over me thing.

When he's separated by a kennel, door, or fence and can't follow me he gets anxious and barks the high pitched, desperate puppy-like bark, but strangely (but fortunately) he's calm in his crate. When he's in the office with my husband - the office has french doors Leroy can see through - and I'm on the other side walking to the kitchen, he's almost breaking down the door to follow me.

I think his separation anxiety influenced the interaction with Big Boy. I left him out in the enclosure and went into the kennel to get Big Boy. The door had a window and Leroy was on his hind legs barking in a panic because he thought I left him again. So when I came back out he was so relieved and wouldn't leave me alone.


----------



## tokipoke

oops forgot to even ask my question! How do you get them to get over this second fear stage?


----------



## liljaker

How long do you leave him crated during the day while you are at work? Just curious ---


----------



## tokipoke

I haven't been working since I got him at 12 weeks. My husband works from home when not traveling for work. He's used to people being around. He's crated at the most 6-8 hours, but typically it's 3-4 hours on the short side, and this is typically when we decide to go out on the weekend. Most of the time we hang out with other dog people so usually bring Leroy with us! I'm not sure if he's spoiled from always having people around, and not sure if me being gone during the day will help him or hurt him. 

Tomorrow he'll be crated for 11 hours! I plan to take him with me to work as my husband will not be home. I should probably give him more space from me and leave him at home but find it abusive to leave a dog crated for 11+ hours.


----------



## itzfoxfire58

tokipoke said:


> I went to the Poodle Rescue today. Brought Leroy with me to check out some rescue dogs. I had someone bring out Big Boy in the same enclosure. He was just as cute as I remembered him to be! But...
> 
> The two dogs didn't really hit it off. I'm not sure if this had to do with Leroy being in a new environment or what. He was more concerned with me and the person assisting me. Big Boy however kept following Leroy around and around and around... while Leroy kept walking away to avoid him. At one point Leroy did try to play but then Big Boy seemed confused and didn't pick up on the play cues that well. It's noteworthy that Big Boy is not fixed so maybe this influences their interaction.
> 
> It was suggested that maybe Leroy would get along better with a female dog, so they brought out a sweet little brown standard girl, who had HUGE nipples. She was a breeder dog. They brought her out and she was immediately attached to the other person's hip while Leroy was worried about me. They didn't interact with each other.
> 
> I picked out another dog to see how Leroy would react. This time it was a mini white poodle. She was BEAUTIFUL! They brought her outside and as soon as I let Leroy out, he was very bouncy and playful and super interested in her, but she wanted NOTHING to do with him. She was frightened and kept running away which made Leroy more excited. We put her up because she was getting so scared. So now minis are out of the list! Leroy is so lanky and clumsy that I feel he would hurt a smaller dog.
> 
> I tried one last dog who looked really sweet (that I first saw on Saturday). He was a poodle mix, medium size dog; maybe a cockapoo. They brought him out and I realized this boy was also not fixed. Leroy was enthusiastic and playful with him, but the little dog wasn't as playful back. He was more tense and his body language was rigid with a square and puffed out chest. I felt like he wasn't sure how to play but would resort to attacking if he felt intimidated.
> 
> After reviewing all the dogs, I'm not too sure Big Boy will fit with Leroy's personality. I think Leroy definitely needs a dog his size or bigger, and that he would get along better with a female dog. As I was driving home, I realized that all the dogs Leroy gets along with superbly at the dog park (nonstop playing, face licking, jovial silliness) are all female!
> 
> Here's a pic of Big Boy:


Tokipoke, I saw big boy when I was down there. I can't believe what they said about that black and white parti poodle, when I was down there on the 9th of September, I went in his cage and talked to him and he let me rub him all over, he was stiff at first but started to calm down. When I went out of the cage he watched me the entire time. I was considering getting him, but was worried how he would act with Fallen and since Fallen wasn't there and I wasn't making any trip back to Houston any time soon, I decided not to. I hope he gets a home.


----------



## Indiana

Wow, I have to commend you on your self-control! If I saw all those poodles who needed a loving home, there would be no way I'd come home without one. The brown girl sounds so sweet! Anyway, good for you for taking your time. I'm sure you'll find just the right one eventually!


----------



## FozziesMom

I would very much like a second dog, preferably a smaller and lighter colored dog than Fozzie--he seems drawn to terrier mixes at the parks, any dog that is fast, and likes to play chase. 

But we live in a 1 bedroom apartment and there is no way I can add a second dog to this mix with my geriatric cat. She might eat my face in the night. She has not forgiven me for Fozzie yet.

I will reconsider when we get into a bigger place, because I do think Fozzie would do better with a calmer friend to hang out and play with, he always seems so tense and nervous.


----------



## tokipoke

Big Boy has been adopted!.... unfortunately not by me 

I did have my eye on him but I've been so busy with work (typical excuse!)

I know he will have a wonderful home with his new family. I'm not sure if it's the right time right now for a new poodle. I do eventually want one though. I spent the past weekend at a grooming expo and saw so many wonderful poodles! I definitely have the itch!


----------



## LEUllman

FozziesMom said:


> ? . . . I do think Fozzie would do better with a calmer friend to hang out and play with, he always seems so tense and nervous.


Substitute "Beau" for "Fozzie," and I could have written that same sentence. Guess I'm not the only one with a "Nervous Nelly."


----------



## Marcie

tokipoke said:


> I volunteered for the Poodle Rescue today, to groom the rescue dogs. I was very excited to showcase my poodle grooming skills, but that quickly went downhill (not my skills, but my motivation!). There was more than twelve people there, all paired off. I requested if I could groom my own dog. Out of ALL the dogs, -I- got THE MOST difficult dog ever. I've groomed biters and dramaqueens before, but this dog was different. He was really horrendous on the table. Did not let me do ANYTHING. Tried to viciously bite when I tried to pluck his ears, clip his nails, shave his legs, shave his feet/pads, cut some of his topknot - he hated EVERYTHING! I kept working with him because I was determined to get him groomed. I waited for the instructor to finish telling the other volunteers what to do; I told her I needed help with my dog. She tried to shave his face and he was NOT having it. The dog had already bit me through a muzzle and he would try to claw up your arm if you held it's front legs up (when trying to clip the sanitary area). She told me he needed to be drugged or groomed by a vet, and that he had some deep issues to work through. I felt really defeated.
> 
> To perk myself up, I went and visited some standards up for adoption. I interacted with a jet black standard boy who was beautiful, but on the shy side. I took him out to get to know his personality and he seemed cautious and aloof. I eventually let him come near me and laid on the love! He wouldn't leave me alone after that and followed me around the enclosure. So cute! Just not sure how we would fare in a house with another dog and two cats. I put him back in his kennel and he had such a sad face as I walked away. Then I visited some 5 week old standard poodle pups. They were so adorable and acting like little piranhas biting your shoes! I held and played with them a bit then headed home.
> 
> After seeing all the adoption dogs, instead of wanting another dog, it just made me appreciate the dog I already have! I have the greatest dog in the world! And I should enjoy it. My yearning to have another dog is put on hold for now. Unless, I come across one just like my dog. When I first laid eyes him and interacted with him before adopting, I had a gut feeling "This is my dog" - which I did not get from the other dogs I saw today.


I volunteer on Sundays at the Poodle Rescue of Houston, and we heard about the problem someone had with a dog the day before. The instructor said some of the dogs had never been groomed and some have to be drugged. I really feel bad for you to have to have gone through such a horrible experience. Please keep volunteering, even that bad poodle will get better over time and someone out there will love him.

The dog I was grooming was a tiny toy that was totally the opposite! I wanted to bring her home so bad. My husband dropped by the grooming class as I was working on her on his way to a case he had at Willowbrook Hospital. I told him I wanted the dog and he told me that I should bring our two up to the rescue to see how they would all interact. (You can do that as long as your dogs are up to date with all their shots, etc and are healthy). 

When I got home and my two little darlings came running up for attention and I sat down and the poodle jumped on my lap, I couldn't help but think how upset and hurt she would be if she couldn't be the only one on my lap. She is jealous enough of the pomeranian wanting to be close. 

I attached a picture of one of the volunteers from the Sunday Class with the poodle she selected to groom. She did a great job on him and he looked so scruffy when she started. I wish I had gotten an after picture.


----------



## itzfoxfire58

tokipoke said:


> Big Boy has been adopted!.... unfortunately not by me
> 
> I did have my eye on him but I've been so busy with work (typical excuse!)
> 
> I know he will have a wonderful home with his new family. I'm not sure if it's the right time right now for a new poodle. I do eventually want one though. I spent the past weekend at a grooming expo and saw so many wonderful poodles! I definitely have the itch!


I was looking at their site yesterday and saw that big boy was adopted, what happened to foxtrot, black and white parti.


----------



## ekbaby734

tokipoke said:


> After seeing all the adoption dogs, instead of wanting another dog, it just made me appreciate the dog I already have! I have the greatest dog in the world! And I should enjoy it. My yearning to have another dog is put on hold for now. Unless, I come across one just like my dog. When I first laid eyes him and interacted with him before adopting, I had a gut feeling "This is my dog" - which I did not get from the other dogs I saw today.


I love this- I have been thinking about another dog.. But I want to make sure its perfect. Thats exactly how I felt when I saw my dog at the shelter. I knew he was there so I would meet him.


----------



## tokipoke

itzfoxfire58 said:


> I was looking at their site yesterday and saw that big boy was adopted, what happened to foxtrot, black and white parti.


I'm not sure what happened to Foxtrot. Perhaps he got adopted? I will go to the poodle rescue (with Leroy again) on Friday and I will find out. I'm anticipating to see some new faces there who have not been posted on the website yet.


----------



## Rowan

tokipoke said:


> *Big Boy has been adopted!*.... unfortunately not by me
> 
> I did have my eye on him but I've been so busy with work (typical excuse!)
> 
> I know he will have a wonderful home with his new family. I'm not sure if it's the right time right now for a new poodle. I do eventually want one though. I spent the past weekend at a grooming expo and saw so many wonderful poodles! I definitely have the itch!


Yay--happy to hear he found a permanent home, although it would have been nice if he'd gone home with you. (Then we could keep tabs on him.) Maybe his new parents will join the forum!


----------



## kdias

I like this question, because I wonder that myelf. I've been researching poodles for a few months now and hope to get a standard maybe next summer. I also want to be able to groom it myself and have been reading and watching all I can about that. Do they do okay being the only poodle? And is it much harder to keep up with the grooming of two poodles than it is one? Would I be better off starting off with one poodle and then later getting another. I've had experience with a few other breeds, but I've personally never had a poodle, but I love everything about them.


----------



## Indiana

Well I got two puppies at once (for the second time! 12 years ago I did it too, with two border collie puppies! Can't believe it happened again  and they are SO much fun, but you do have to multiply everything by two: two vet bills, two obedience class bills, two grooming sessions...and so on. But also, they are excellent company for each other during the times you have to be away working or whatever; our two cuddle up and sleep on their giant dog pillow while we're gone, they're so cute! But when they're excited, picture two dogs (large ones, in my case, since they're standard poodles) wrestling, thundering through the house, play-growling and barking at one another. It can get quite noisy! But so fun. Also consistent training helps to discourage the over-excited behaviour in the house but that takes a while.


----------



## kdias

I have thought about those things being doubled, but haven't even thought about the noise and how loud it could get with 2 big dogs playing. I could see where it could be loud, but also entertaining.


----------



## spoospirit

_I have not gotten two puppies at the same time so I can't speak to the pros and cons of that. I really think that it depends on the owner and their situation. But, I have two standards, one 3-years-old and one 5-month-old. We also have an older GRD. 

One thing that we have always discouraged is rough/loud play in the house. We provide plenty of toys and chew bones to keep them busy. They get plenty of outside time and exercise where they can run and play as hard as they want. In the house, they are allowed to mouth each other quietly and to carry toys together around the house (pretty funny to see!) The poodles each take an end of a non-stuffy toy with a squeaker and walk around yanking it out of each others mouth, but you never hear a growl or a bark.

Whenever one of the dogs started to get boisterous, I stopped them immediately and gave them something else to do. They are only allowed to bark if someone is coming to the house. If they barked other than that, I told them "No bark!" sternly. It really didn't take all that long to train them to have good manners in the house.

I am home most of the time, so I have time to groom two poodles. Again, it depends on your situation. 

Other than vetting and food, I think that setting up for two puppies at the same time will be your biggest expense. You do need two of everything.

Two of the biggest problems I read about often is that when you have two puppies at the same time, bonding with them can be a problem since two puppies will more likely bond to each other first. Also, that training can be quite a challenge since you have to split your time and efforts between two puppies._


----------



## tokipoke

My biggest thing would be trying to travel or run errands with two! Double the trouble!


----------



## sswesey

Countryboy said:


> My standard line is that two Poodles are only moderately more of a pain in the neck than one. So ya might as well go for both!
> 
> But seriously, two Poodles WILL get along. Maybe it'll take a while, or maybe not . . . but I think u'll hear no real horror stories from the rest of us MPS people in the forum.
> 
> The biggest advantage to me _temporarily with 6 year-old litter brothers_ arrives at dinnertime. There is nooooo more 'picky eating'! Both bowls just disappear.
> 
> One thing to think of tho, is transportation. Can u fit two dogs and the rest of the family in yr vehicle...


Great answer. We have a six yr. old miniature and I bought my long awaited standard a year ago. They are such good friends. The older one took some time to adjust, probably 4 months or so. But they are so excited to hang out together in the morning. It’s really sweet. I think 2 is easier than one. They entertain each other. Also think about if you travel. It’s double the kennel fee.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

sswesey said:


> Great answer. We have a six yr. old miniature and I bought my long awaited standard a year ago. They are such good friends. The older one took some time to adjust, probably 4 months or so. But they are so excited to hang out together in the morning. It’s really sweet. I think 2 is easier than one. They entertain each other. Also think about if you travel. It’s double the kennel fee.


I hope you’ll share some photos of your pair. They sound adorable! This is an ancient thread, so I’m going to close it to further replies, but feel free to start a new one about your little crew and what you learned from adding a second poodle. This is something a lot of us are constantly pondering.


----------

